# Wrist Straps & Belt



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking to get some wrist wraps, not the deadlift for grip type but just the ones that support the wrist. My wrists have always been weak and as I go past 55kg on military press my wrists are a bit sore for an hour or so after.

Also wanting a belt for as I climb the weight in my squats and deadlift. I don't get pain with either of these lifts but as they creep past the 150kg mark I'd be happier with some support.

Now I'm not made of money but also I don't want to waste my money on stuff that isn't going to cut it. Any suggestions? I'm 5'7 and 70kg if that's any use.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use these...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/thor-wrist-wraps.html

And this...http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I got these wraps bro with the matching knee ones cost me about a tenner and I LOVE them being 6'5 I have to look after my knees but the wrist ones are really good for deads (they are not straps) and that too as they are elasticated but make a good deal of difference I find and help keep form tight.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WRIST-STRAPS-WRAPS-SUPPORT-BANDAGE-POWER-WEIGHT-LIFTING-/260735401093?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3cb50a7c85

As for belt I was given a generic Golds Gym one as a present which is a hard leather one rather than a neoprene one like some people have- which are you looking for?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Ming kit looks good and price is within range. The problem is I'd feel a bit of knob at my size with heavy duty stuff on. I know that's silly but I've always hated the 'all the gear and no idea' look. Perhaps I'll have to get past that.

Ballin' I'm just after something to support me with deads and squats, leather I would imagine is best, nothing too fancy, just solid and does its job.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks Ming kit looks good and price is within range. The problem is I'd feel a bit of knob at my size with heavy duty stuff on. I know that's silly but I've always hated the 'all the gear and no idea' look. Perhaps I'll have to get past that.
> 
> Ballin' I'm just after something to support me with deads and squats, leather I would imagine is best, nothing too fancy, just solid and does its job.


Bought my gym partner this one off Amazon...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Authentic-RDX-Leather-Lifting-Training/dp/B004XJOVFY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1360860182&sr=8-4

Cheap but pretty solid he ways about 75kg and I got him the medium one and fits ok. No Point spending silly money if you only gonna wear it once a week.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks Ming kit looks good and price is within range. The problem is I'd feel a bit of knob at my size with heavy duty stuff on. I know that's silly but I've always hated the 'all the gear and no idea' look. Perhaps I'll have to get past that.
> 
> Ballin' I'm just after something to support me with deads and squats, leather I would imagine is best, nothing too fancy, just solid and does its job.


To hell with what you look like. You're dealing with your health at the end of the day. Get what works best and will keep you safest imo.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

RDX one looks pretty good Ballin', what sort of weight does your mate lift?

You're absolutely right Ming I'm just being a pansy.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I use these...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/thor-wrist-wraps.html
> 
> And this...http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp


That belt looks the dogs! Just bedded in my new belt tho so I'm not changing anytime soon but next belt will be like that!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

That belt Mingster posted up looks top quality! I'm definitely going to get one when I've got some spare money!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mingster said:


> I use these...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/thor-wrist-wraps.html
> 
> And this...http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp


I have this belt too, bloody awesome it is. F*** what anyone else thinks.


----------

